
Fake it till you make it - lee_kaneshiro
https://medium.com/@en_kawai/fake-it-till-you-make-it-44d15fac5024#.5fdxcwkid
======
such_a_casual
I tried to rewrite your article for you:
[http://pastebin.com/UYfu1EyX](http://pastebin.com/UYfu1EyX)

I could have taken more liberties, but decided to just stick with a quick
edit.

I completely agree with your message. Keep at it!

